# Clockwork's closing down... another Bristol night out, 17th May



## JTG (Mar 8, 2008)

So we're losing Clockwork to the yuppies 

But they're going out with a bang...

RATPACK
SL2
PHIL HARTNOLL (ORBITAL DJ SET)
FREQ NASTY
OCTOPUSSY (FEAT YOLANDA)
BILLY NASTY

PLUS MORE TO BE CONFIRMED
VJ BATTLE USING USING 16 PROJECTORS

Come one, come all, who's up for it?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 8, 2008)

oh that's a shame 

I'll be seeing girls aloud that night though


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2008)

bombscares up for this!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 12, 2008)

is anything happening at clockwork this weekend?


----------



## JTG (Mar 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> bombscares up for this!



cool, tell him he must come 

dunno Lost Zoot, think Altern8 are playing The Blast but that may be Blue Mountain rather than Clockwork


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 19, 2008)

Definitely up for this.
I'm always up for a bit of freq nasty. 
I ain't been out in Brizzle since a couple of big, bald fellas offered to take me outside and stab me, while I was dancing at the moon club in about 1989 so I guess I'm just about ready to give it another go.
Where would I get tickets?


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2008)

If they're selling them in advance then Bristol Ticket Shop should sort you out


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 20, 2008)

JTG said:


> If they're selling them in advance then Bristol Ticket Shop should sort you out



nice one


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2008)

bumped just in case anyone had missed it


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 17, 2008)

According to the bristol ticket shop and freq nastys myspace he's not playing that night. 
Anyone heard anything either way?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2008)

Where did this thread come from lol

I never saw it before??? Obviously nether did BlackArab! 

Bloody well started another one earlier doh! 

Line up updated on my thread...


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> bombscares up for this!




I'm also up for Girls Aloud with Tanky !!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I'm also up for Girls Aloud with Tanky !!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2008)

sorted!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 27, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I'm also up for Girls Aloud with Tanky !!!



  I'm getting excited


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm getting excited




So am I


----------



## Pavlik (May 5, 2008)

Just checked freq nasty's myspace and apparently he is playing after all.
don't understand what all the mystery's about? 

so me and eva will be there  

I'll be the one with his head in the bass bin.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, FN should be there but the rumours are rife lol

I'm sooooo feking excited...I'll be running upstairs and downstairs all night!

Bloody well need to let me hair down...I've an ofsted to go through next week!

Pavlik...waddya look like? Have you met any of us before?


----------



## Thora (May 9, 2008)

I'll be there if you are fizzer


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2008)

nobody told me you were coming


----------



## Pavlik (May 10, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Pavlik...waddya look like? Have you met any of us before?


Well.....tall, handsome, dashing, that kind of thing lol.

I haven't met any of you afaik but I think I've seen a pic of JTG on here somewhere.
Has eva/honey met any of you?
Would definitely be good to get aquainted while we're on our (rare) outing in brizzle though.
Is clockwork a big place?


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2008)

It aint especially big mate - there's an upstairs and a downstairs of roughly equal size. When it's packed it can be hard to find people but that's true of anywhere.


----------



## Pavlik (May 10, 2008)

JTG said:


> It aint especially big mate - there's an upstairs and a downstairs of roughly equal size. When it's packed it can be hard to find people but that's true of anywhere.



well we've both seen your pic on here apparently so we'll look out for you


----------



## JTG (May 14, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> well we've both seen your pic on here apparently so we'll look out for you



will you recognise me with me clothes on?

I have five tickets here for various people so assuming they all pay me back, I should be quids in on the night 

Excited


----------



## Pavlik (May 14, 2008)

JTG said:


> will you recognise me with me clothes on?
> 
> I have five tickets here for various people so assuming they all pay me back, I should be quids in on the night
> 
> Excited



I must have missed the naked pics. 
Apparently I'm coming on my own now so I've got a spare ticket if anyone needs one.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> I'll be there if you are fizzer



Seriously?

Fekin ace babe!!!!! yay!

I've had my hair cut and coloured since ye last clapped eyes on me, oh and am looking battered and haggard from terrible few weeks at work...but that'll only last a while coz Intend to get batted!!!

Bombscare and I are gonna be there with a couple of others, prob for when it opens...who ya down wiv?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Well.....tall, handsome, dashing, that kind of thing lol.
> 
> I haven't met any of you afaik but I think I've seen a pic of JTG on here somewhere.
> Has eva/honey met any of you?
> ...



Don't think I've had the pleasure of meeting eva/honey? 

Ye can't miss me and the bombscare...he's a 6ft3 wall of a man, big grin, skinhead and i'm a 5ft4 ,dark shortish hair menopausal woman who can't stand still! Thora is our adopted daughter


----------



## Thora (May 14, 2008)

JTG's got my ticket fizzer so I'm definitely there   It's gonna be a good one!


----------



## JTG (May 14, 2008)

Am trying to persuade the kid bruv and sis along too btw


----------



## Pavlik (May 14, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Don't think I've had the pleasure of meeting eva/honey?
> 
> Ye can't miss me and the bombscare...he's a 6ft3 wall of a man, big grin, skinhead and i'm a 5ft4 ,dark shortish hair menopausal woman who can't stand still! Thora is our adopted daughter



well she says she's not coming now.

as for me not seeing you, I find that kind of thing a lot easier than you'd think.
I was dancing behind my sister all night once and still didn't recognise her even when she introduced herself


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 14, 2008)

think im going.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2008)

Thora said:


> JTG's got my ticket fizzer so I'm definitely there   It's gonna be a good one!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> think im going.





I'll post a recent decent pic of myself later...


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 15, 2008)

what are the chances of getting some tickets?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> what are the chances of getting some tickets?



Not sure...you may be able to pay at door. You could check with Bristol Ticket office

ah...just found this

http://www.bristolticketshop.co.uk/ie_pass3.htm?gclid=CKP6zaygqZMCFRSN1QodHFEjoQ

looks like you can pay on door if they haven't got any left...give them a call.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2008)

erm...didn't someone mention having a spare ticket? or has that gone?

Or is it my mind thats gone 

fekin HRT withdrawal


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics, these days i'm looking  like a cross between this






and 






The first one bearing the closest resemblence


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 15, 2008)

Oooh, thanks fizzerbird im definatly going but there's  a chance a few people who i thought couldnt make it want to go, so now i really want to find a few more tickets. I'll ring them first thing tomorrow. Ive still got no idea what to wear though


----------



## fizzerbird (May 15, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> Oooh, thanks fizzerbird im definatly going but there's  a chance a few people who i thought couldnt make it want to go, so now i really want to find a few more tickets. I'll ring them first thing tomorrow. Ive still got no idea what to wear though



erm...jeans and a top?

I'm wearing jeans, trainers and a vest top with a bright shirt style top over the vest top, which I can take off and swing around if I get too hot! 

Oh and an electric blue bra, which I can take off and swing around if I get too batted 


seriously...for me, this is a dress for bouncing in comfort night!


----------



## JTG (May 15, 2008)

sister says she is coming


----------



## Thora (May 15, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## JTG (May 15, 2008)

wot time we expecting you?


----------



## Thora (May 16, 2008)

Dunno, I'm meeting a someone for lunch in Bristol so late afternoon I guess?


----------



## JTG (May 16, 2008)

cool, will ensure the kettle is on and we've got some food


----------



## Thora (May 16, 2008)

No food just drugs please


----------



## JTG (May 16, 2008)

can do


----------



## JTG (May 16, 2008)

can you remember where we are btw? shout if you wanna be met anywhere


----------



## Pavlik (May 16, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> Oooh, thanks fizzerbird im definatly going but there's  a chance a few people who i thought couldnt make it want to go, so now i really want to find a few more tickets. I'll ring them first thing tomorrow. Ive still got no idea what to wear though



I've got at least one ticket to sell. will pm you my number as i've lost my internet at home.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 16, 2008)

They've still got tickets at rooted and repsycho on gloucester road by the looks of things...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2008)

"There's something going round inside my head...it's someting I feeeeeeeel...it's something I feEeeeeEl!"

woooooooooooo!


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2008)

hmm i'd liek to go to this it sounds aces.

i wonder if there are tickets left and if i can convince anyone to come with me. my friends are being dullo at the moment.


----------



## Thora (May 16, 2008)

JTG's other sister!


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2008)

Thora said:


> JTG's other sister!



ah a family reunion could be on the cards!


----------



## Onket (May 16, 2008)

Only just seen this- looks good.

I got mates coming to London for the final though & then we're off out somewhere I expect.



JTG said:


> sister says she is coming



For the record- I am interested in meeting her some other time if possible.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> hmm i'd liek to go to this it sounds aces.
> 
> i wonder if there are tickets left and if i can convince anyone to come with me. my friends are being dullo at the moment.



We met last year at kabu did we not?

There should be enough of us urbs inside if you make it and I can still revert to 'mum' mode to make sure you get cab home...only haven't a clue where ya live lol

OMG...all the yung 'uns are gonna be there...my brood


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> We met last year at kabu did we not?
> 
> There should be enough of us urbs inside if you make it and I can still revert to 'mum' mode to make sure you get cab home...only haven't a clue where ya live lol
> 
> OMG...all the yung 'uns are gonna be there...my brood



mum mode is always helpful.

. yes you did meet me...well some weird broken version of me.

i shall investigate tickets and see what happens.


would be cool to see you all again


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> mum mode is always helpful.
> 
> . yes you did meet me...well some weird broken version of me.
> 
> ...



ah yes...we broke you...sorry about that sweetheart


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ah yes...we broke you...sorry about that sweetheart



yes i'll try and stay comprehensible this time.

actually sometimes it's better if i'm not....


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2008)

hwo much are the tickets on the door?


----------



## Skim (May 16, 2008)

I'm in Brizzle tomorrow night and will be going out, but have no idea where I'm being taken to. Maybe it's this? 

*waves to Fizz and Bombscare*


----------



## JTG (May 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> hmm i'd liek to go to this it sounds aces.
> 
> i wonder if there are tickets left and if i can convince anyone to come with me. my friends are being dullo at the moment.



yay!

when I bought a couple the other day from Bris ticket shop they were numbered about 110 or so. So hopefully still plenty left - £12.25 from there.


----------



## JTG (May 16, 2008)

Skim said:


> I'm in Brizzle tomorrow night and will be going out, but have no idea where I'm being taken to. Maybe it's this?
> 
> *waves to Fizz and Bombscare*



Maybe, maybe not 

I got a bit 'confused' last week and wandered away from the upstairs room before you came on and then I got whisked away. Sorry about that, I would have liked to have heard ya


----------



## JTG (May 16, 2008)

anyone coming round here first btw? all welcome


----------



## Skim (May 17, 2008)

JTG said:


> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> I got a bit 'confused' last week and wandered away from the upstairs room before you came on and then I got whisked away. Sorry about that, I would have liked to have heard ya



Don't worry, I was a bit confused myself because I was a bit nervous about following Deadlock 

Maybe see you tonight, depending on what plans have been made. I am planning more trips to Brizzle though


----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2008)

*waves @ skim*

Yes missus this is wheres we are dragging you lol!

*Gives JTG a big squeeze* 

Mate, having read above comment take it it's ok to park up and drop my ciggies/sweets and absinthe round yours rather than leave in car?
We can mosey on to club then.

Plan to be there about 9.30ish?


----------



## Skim (May 17, 2008)

Fags, candy and absinthe. Oh lordy 



See you this evening


----------



## strung out (May 17, 2008)

i might be coming depending on whether i can scrounge some cash together... only have 14 quid to last me til next friday at the moment


----------



## JTG (May 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Mate, having read above comment take it it's ok to park up and drop my ciggies/sweets and absinthe round yours rather than leave in car?
> We can mosey on to club then.
> 
> Plan to be there about 9.30ish?



always 

strung_out - come round here anyway and see what happens


----------



## strung out (May 17, 2008)

yeah, i'll be over before the cup final starts


----------



## JTG (May 17, 2008)

just gonna have a bath n that then, shout when you're coming


----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2008)

Forget the absinthe comment...I don't appear to have any? Think i took a bottle round last time and left it NOt expecting it to still be there and thats OK. 

Strung out, i'll front you a drink and ting mate if yer that strapped. 

laters


----------



## Gerry1time (May 18, 2008)

Hmm, back from this just now, could have been so much better if they'd just played the bloody tunes they started playing each time, rather than starting an old skool classic, then suddenly switching it for some boring standard house beat, then finishing with the original song a bit, then repeat with the next old skool classic.

Back home now, watching the prodigy 'electronic punks' video, now that's what was needed...


----------



## Thora (May 18, 2008)

Fucking hell, I enjoyed that in a "proud I survived it" kind of way


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2008)

Ratpack was playing the same set they did about 10 years ago .

the first Dj was playing some good stuff as well. that didnt decend into house stuff. Octopussy took a shit on stage, Freq Nasty I guess you had to be into DnB and Ratpack just did the same as they always do.

It was like coming home after years in the wilderness


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> ah a family reunion could be on the cards!



Did you make it ?


----------



## strung out (May 18, 2008)

great night! especially as me and my sis were the only ones who stayed til the end


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2008)

I think i left about 2.30. 
only realy went to see freq nasty and i found him a bit boring tbh.
had  a nice little dance though and it was good to meet all you urban folk.
went through a speed camera at about 70mph on the way home so that put a bit of a downer on things. 
i got caught out by the same one a few months ago too.


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2008)

It was good to meet you too Pavlik. Unlucky on the speed camera front. They always catch ya when you just forget about them.


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2008)

strung_out said:


> great night! especially as me and my sis were the only ones who stayed til the end



we only have your word for it. 

I think you both snuck up Ritas and munched on kebabs til it got light and then turned up in the early hours going "yay SL2 were brill yay us"


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2008)

Thora said:


> Fucking hell, I enjoyed that in a "proud I survived it" kind of way



grief, you're not fucking wrong

I think our night was somewhat different to everyone else's


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> It was good to meet you too Pavlik. Unlucky on the speed camera front. They always catch ya when you just forget about them.



it doesnt help when they hide them in a hedge does it.
it'll probably end up being the most expensive dance I've ever had.
anyway. it was a good night. i enjoyed it.
was too knackered to stay for long and not doing any rugs didnt help with the staying awake.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2008)

Nice to meet you Pavlik, shit about the camera 

Have no idea when we left, remember kicking over a cuppa at JTG's and KRS and then 'something' deciding to kick in at about 6am leaving me scaling walls for a few hours only to then puke up and sleep until 7pm!!!  

How the fek I got through work today I dunno 

I used to be hardcore, it deffo is the onset 

The one thing I remember of that night was sitting down when suddenly this rumbling bass note went on for what seemd like 20mins and everyone around me sounded like darleks when they talked because of the vibration...fuck knows what thora and JTG thought of it 

Gerry1time...you did it again...the elusive act. do you actually watch us from afar? lol


----------



## Gerry1time (May 19, 2008)

Hah, yeah, i do seem to keep being in the same places as you lot and not meeting up don't i! Sorry, think i'm scarred from my time wandering round club kabu going 'are you from urban75' and getting a million blank looks. 

Did keep an eye out for someone matching your previous description, but no one looked sufficiently south park. Was pretty pissed as well, and some guy kept on trying to chat up my mrs whenever i wandered off, then kept on just stopping in mid sentence and running away whenever i came back. Bit odd.

Still though, one day, i'll get it together and meet people!


----------



## JTG (May 19, 2008)

today was seriously hard work. at least I got to bed at 8pm on Sunday night so had plenty of kip last night

fantastic night/following day though


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2008)

my sister has some wicked pics of the night. i'll post some of the less embarassing ones when she gets them uploaded


----------



## Thora (May 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> The one thing I remember of that night was sitting down when suddenly this rumbling bass note went on for what seemd like 20mins and everyone around me sounded like darleks when they talked because of the vibration...fuck knows what thora and JTG thought of it



I was struggling with feeling like I was on a boat   I wish I'd been a bit more able to chat with people though


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 20, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Sorry, think i'm scarred from my time wandering round club kabu going 'are you from urban75'



I did that on saturday, only the person the i asked turned out to be someone i already knew - judt didnt realise and she defnatly wasnt. 

er yeah...i spent most of my night downstairs in the sofa thing not being able to move


----------



## Pavlik (May 20, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> I did that on saturday, only the person the i asked turned out to be someone i already knew - judt didnt realise and she defnatly wasnt.
> 
> er yeah...i spent most of my night downstairs in the sofa thing not being able to move



I was considering wandering about the place asking everyone if they were from from urban but then texted fizzerbird and realised she was stood a few feet from me and skim and liljen had been sitting right next to me


----------



## Thora (May 20, 2008)

Did I meet you Pavlik?


----------



## Pavlik (May 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> Did I meet you Pavlik?



no idea tbh but if you don't know and i don't know it's possible we didnt


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> no idea tbh but if you don't know and i don't know it's possible we didnt



to be fair, if Thora doesn't know then that don't mean anything going by the state we were both in


----------



## Pavlik (May 20, 2008)

JTG said:


> to be fair, if Thora doesn't know then that don't mean anything going by the state we were both in



you were quite funny.
even though you didnt say much I could tell how you were feeling.


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> you were quite funny.
> even though you didnt say much I could tell how you were feeling.



everyone else was saying how together I seemed to be 

In my head I really wasn't


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> I was considering wandering about the place asking everyone if they were from from urban but then texted fizzerbird and realised she was stood a few feet from me and skim and liljen had been sitting right next to me



Yeah, it took me ages to sort out a comprehensive text back, then you walked around the corner!!

Not a place to chat away...mebbe you should come to the special picnics we have from time to time


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

strung_out said:


> my sister has some wicked pics of the night. i'll post some of the less embarassing ones when she gets them uploaded



Oh lord! I expect I'm the MOST embarrasing ones!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> I did that on saturday, only the person the i asked turned out to be someone i already knew - judt didnt realise and she defnatly wasnt.
> 
> er yeah...i spent most of my night downstairs in the sofa thing not being able to move



Let me know next time you plan to join us at an event and I'll sort summink


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> I was struggling with feeling like I was on a boat   I wish I'd been a bit more able to chat with people though



You were funny


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

JTG said:


> everyone else was saying how together I seemed to be
> 
> In my head I really wasn't



I honestly don't know how you stayed there...I was finding it difficult and I was nowhere near as in a state as you two!


----------



## Thora (May 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh lord! I expect I'm the MOST embarrasing ones!



I told her she had to delete the ones with me in them


----------



## Pavlik (May 20, 2008)

JTG said:


> everyone else was saying how together I seemed to be
> 
> In my head I really wasn't



I saw that


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> I saw that



You could see in his head...oh my


----------



## Pavlik (May 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Not a place to chat away...mebbe you should come to the special picnics we have from time to time



sounds good. just let me know.

note to self,
*learn to drive slower on the A37*


----------



## Pavlik (May 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> You could see in his head...oh my



I'm just very tuned into that trippy vibe.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> I'm just very tuned into that trippy vibe.



yeah, I had to stop myself from winding them up...I was trying to make vapour trails with my blue nails, by flicking them in fonr of him...he just fell about laughing


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> I told her she had to delete the ones with me in them



i dont think she did


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> I told her she had to delete the ones with me in them



you were behaving like I did when I was 8 - running away whenever there was a camera being pointed


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i dont think she did



Your sister is gert mint


----------



## Thora (May 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Your sister is gert mint



Strung out and his sis kept telling me how ace the other one was


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2008)

awww thats soooo sweet!


----------



## JTG (May 20, 2008)




----------

